# Why do people dislike....



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Why do people dislike Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern Schplenden Schlitter Crasscrenbon Fried Digger Dingle Dangle Dongle Dungle Burstein von Knacker Thrasher Apple Banger Horowitz Ticolensic Grander Knotty Spelltinkle Grandlich Grumblemeyer Spelter Wasser Kürstlich Himble Eisenbahnwagen Gutenabend Bitte Einen Nürnburger Bratwürstel Gespurten mit Zweimache Luber Hundsfut Gumberaber Schönendanker Kalbsfleisch Mittelraucher von Hauptkopft of Ulm?


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I turned against him unexpectedly during his middle period...


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

And I blame the Mittelraucher especially in the face of the Kalbsfleisch Bratwürstel! I never have those for lunch any more, always need three quarts of antacid after having one.. Ich bin ein Gackern Großmutter!

/ptr


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Not enough depth, and he didn't suffer...well, except for some teasing for his name.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

He usually signed himself 'Johann Bratwuerstel', perhaps because the welfare applications had no more room. There were/are rumors that he was a drinking companion of Beethoven, supposedly because the latter was willing to pay for two rounds of every three.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> He usually signed himself 'Johann Bratwuerstel', perhaps because the welfare applications had no more room. There were/are rumors that he was a drinking companion of Beethoven, supposedly because the latter was willing to pay for two rounds of every three.


That's because of his deafness. Johann Bratwuerstel would mutter something ending in yours. Beethoven would then say "Whats yours?" and Johann Bratwuerstel would reply I'll have a large Hock and Selzer please.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I have nothing against Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern Schplenden Schlitter Crasscrenbon Fried Digger Dingle Dangle Dongle Dungle Burstein von Knacker Thrasher Apple Banger Horowitz Ticolensic Grander Knotty Spelltinkle Grandlich Grumblemeyer Spelter Wasser Kürstlich Himble Eisenbahnwagen Gutenabend Bitte Einen Nürnburger Bratwürstel Gespurten mit Zweimache Luber Hundsfut Gumberaber Schönendanker Kalbsfleisch Mittelraucher von Hauptkopft of Ulm.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I am prescribing a course of 'Imodium' for all posters on this thread...for a bad case of verbal Diarrhoea!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Too many consonants, and the plosive ones at that


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Klavierspieler, I do hate sloppiness & as a retired English teacher I can't let it pass. It is well documented that the 22nd cognomen of this reviled composer came from Old Nordic. It should rightfully be 'Tikolensik', and has been spelled thus in B.Mus theses in all the leading institutions worldwide for the last five years. I hate to suspect you of careless scholarship, but ... * ... rotten weather we've been having lately, haven't we?

* Let the anacoluthon speak for itself.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> * Let the anacoluthon speak for itself.


Crabs (Cryptopotamon anacoluthon) don't speak!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> Why do people dislike Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern Schplenden Schlitter Crasscrenbon Fried Digger Dingle Dangle Dongle Dungle Burstein von Knacker Thrasher Apple Banger Horowitz Ticolensic Grander Knotty Spelltinkle Grandlich Grumblemeyer Spelter Wasser Kürstlich Himble Eisenbahnwagen Gutenabend Bitte Einen Nürnburger Bratwürstel Gespurten mit Zweimache Luber Hundsfut Gumberaber Schönendanker Kalbsfleisch Mittelraucher von Hauptkopft of Ulm?


Maybe because he wrote very long operas and anti-semtic ramblings, and was associated with politically evil parties. But I like very long operas.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm always weary of "Thrasher Apple Bangers"


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Kieran said:


> I turned against him unexpectedly during his middle period...


He had his "periods"?? There's a dangerous, new twist!!:lol:


----------



## astronautnic (Mar 25, 2013)

Because he was undoubtedly a "kitsch composer"....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

CountenanceAnglaise said:


> He had his "periods"?? There's a dangerous, new twist!!:lol:





astronautnic said:


> Because he was undoubtedly a "kitsch composer"....


Only in his alternate periods, otherwise he manages to twist again like he did last summer.
Yea, let's twist again, twistin' time is here


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought he took Minimalism to its most simplistic conclusion with his Symphony on a Single String, but really, what turned me off was his Piano Concerto Written for the Flute to be Played by a Harpist. 

Don't get me wrong, it wasn't bad, but it woulda sounded better on the oboe... :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Klavierspieler, I do hate sloppiness & as a retired English teacher I can't let it pass. It is well documented that the 22nd cognomen of this reviled composer came from Old Nordic. It should rightfully be 'Tikolensik', and has been spelled thus in B.Mus theses in all the leading institutions worldwide for the last five years. I hate to suspect you of careless scholarship, but ... * ... rotten weather we've been having lately, haven't we?
> 
> * Let the anacoluthon speak for itself.


I never had so much fun as the time I had my head drilled open and filled with several litres of concrete!!!

I used to say this to my students and they'd reply, "Oh, you think you're funny miss" to which I'd reply, "delete '*think*' and substitute the word '*know*'"!!!! (Ooohh, what's substitute???? Is that a teacher, miss??)


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'd like his music more if his name were longer . It's just too short .


















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Did he ever transliterate his name into a musical theme?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Why do people dislike Johann Gambolputty de von Ausfern Schplenden Schlitter Crasscrenbon Fried Digger Dingle Dangle Dongle Dungle Burstein von Knacker Thrasher Apple Banger Horowitz Ticolensic Grander Knotty Spelltinkle Grandlich Grumblemeyer Spelter Wasser Kürstlich Himble Eisenbahnwagen Gutenabend Bitte Einen Nürnburger Bratwürstel Gespurten mit Zweimache Luber Hundsfut Gumberaber Schönendanker Kalbsfleisch Mittelraucher von Hauptkopft of Ulm?


I don't trust somebody with a name like that.


----------

